# Don Godke Downdraft Kit.  Anyone using one?



## vikings8480 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a GMG Daniel Boone, I want to improve the smoke taste in my food as well as level out temperatures across the grill from left to right.  I am ordering a Don Godke Downdraft kit.  Has anyone installed one of these on their pellet grill and if so, how do you like it?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 29, 2015)

Some folks add a hunk of flex duct to the exhaust, to accomplish the same thing....


----------



## westby (Oct 30, 2015)

I use a 90 degree aluminum 3" elbow (I'm not sure if that was what Dave was referring to or not).  $3 for the elbow vs $80 for a Godke or Hurd downdraft.  You can see it in the picture below.













IMAG0889.jpg



__ westby
__ Feb 4, 2015


----------



## phrett (Nov 12, 2015)

Rather than a downdraft I use an extension to take the exhaust from the left side, like a reverse flow cooker.














Image



__ phrett
__ Nov 12, 2015


----------



## rceagle1 (Nov 19, 2015)

I love my godke downdraft!


----------



## dgodke (Dec 22, 2015)

awesome


----------

